# Question about Colorado resorts.



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

$46 at Loveland


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

You can make it to Breckenridge, Keystone, A-Basin (and also Loveland) and even Winter Park within 2 hours driving **unless** you happen to be driving down I-70 on a weekend or holiday.

Loveland is a local's favorite hill, though... so probably a good idea to check it out.

Hmm, I guess trying to cross the city during rush hour might also make it impossible to reach Breck within 2 hours.


----------



## AlexS (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks both! We're arriving in Denver at like 10:15 AM Wednesday so we should be good(or so i hope) as far as traffic is concerned. I'll definitely consider Loveland for the first day. The whole 4 day pass thing isn't set in stone yet I'll probably like plan it as it goes. Is Copper Mountain worth going to over everything else in the area? I know I'll be doing Breck/Keystone thursday/friday so i've got 2 days to choose either the same resorts or another..


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

I haven't been to Copper myself (I was nursing a separated shoulder the day that my crew went), but everyone I have talked to that has been has had very good things to say about it. Copper might be pushing the envelope for being '2-hours away', though.


As for choosing a resort... Breckenridge is the most visited, but Vail is most highly regarded resort in the area (overall). If you are looking for very large bowls where you could spend 15-20 minutes just riding around in no particular direction then Vail should be your choice.


----------



## AlexS (Feb 12, 2010)

Tarzanman said:


> I haven't been to Copper myself (I was nursing a separated shoulder the day that my crew went), but everyone I have talked to that has been has had very good things to say about it. Copper might be pushing the envelope for being '2-hours away', though.
> 
> 
> As for choosing a resort... Breckenridge is the most visited, but Vail is most highly regarded resort in the area (overall). If you are looking for very large bowls where you could spend 15-20 minutes just riding around in no particular direction then Vail should be your choice.


Oh sorry I'm talking about copper thursday-saturday where I'm staying in Frisco and will basically be right next to Copper. I may just do 1 day at Vail, copper, Breck, and Keystone and i may substitute Copper for Loveland. Wednesday I won't really worry about it I'll choose based on how I'm feeling when I land since my flight is super early.


----------



## AlexS (Feb 12, 2010)

Blah one more question. Are there any restaraunts that'll be open on Christmas in the area?


----------



## Tom Selleck (Dec 6, 2010)

My reviews having lived out there for 4 years. 

A-Basin: Really fun for a half day. Not enough terrain to waste a full day if you're on vacation. 

Loveland: Never went there but pretty similar theme to A-Basin. 

Breckenridge: If you're not a freestyle park rider, I think this mountain is worthless. It's by far the least steep major resort in Colorado and gets crowded as hell. The town is great, though. 

Keystone: Really underrated. Probably the most fun blue runs you'll ever find and the blacks are fun, too. Nobody good goes here. You can find powder weeks after it snows if you know where to look. Crowds are usually not too much of an issue. Keystone also has night skiing. 

Copper: Really varied terrain. You can do normal trails to wide open bowls. Crowds usually aren't too bad. 

Vail: Amazing. Huge. If you're going to go here, you really need two days. You can't see it all in one day. Crowds can be an issue if you're in the wrong place at the wrong time of day. 

If it were me planning a 4-day trip, I'd do 2 days at Vail, 1 at Copper, and 1 at Keystone. I'm not a park rider, though. 

As far as restaurants being open on Christmas, they're there to serve tourists and there are a lot of tourists out there over Christmas. They're pretty much all going to be open.


----------



## AlexS (Feb 12, 2010)

Tom Selleck said:


> My reviews having lived out there for 4 years.
> 
> A-Basin: Really fun for a half day. Not enough terrain to waste a full day if you're on vacation.
> 
> ...


Thanks. In that case I'll probably do Vail first, then see if i want a second day. I am a freestyle rider(though i like freeriding too) so i'll for sure go to breck/keystone. I'll leave the last day open


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Tom Selleck sounds like a weekend warrior. Having lived here for 6 years 5 of which have been in Summit County I can break it down for you.

Go to Loveland since you have a half day they've got solid coverage right now a lots open and you'll be happy no one is around. Plus you'll get there relatively fast.

Breck best park in the county, good above tree line riding, good tree riding, fun mountain if you know where to go. Keystone is ski fun police central, blue runs that should be greens, lowest average snow fall in the county, the tree riding is a joke and a half it's so flat and mellow, if your'e finding untouched pow weeks after a storm it's for good reason it's probably just a giant rock field or flat.

Copper is more like Vail depending on which side you're on lots of rolling runs, backside has steep bowls, has a cat which isn't running just yet.

Now as far as restaurants most have cut back hours and since you're in Frisco I think the backcountry brewery does an X mas dinner special or the Chinese restaurant by Wal Mart will be open. Breck will have a few of the fancier places open.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Keystone is ski fun police central, blue runs that should be greens, lowest average snow fall in the county, the tree riding is a joke and a half it's so flat and mellow, if your'e finding untouched pow weeks after a storm it's for good reason it's probably just a giant rock field or flat.


This is the truth. Keystone is bullshit. The only reason to ever go there is if you're just jonesing for some night runs.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Keystone is good for hauling ass down groomers. East coast kids who haven't figured out deep powder yet would probably really like Keystone.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Tarzanman said:


> Keystone is good for hauling ass down groomers.


Until their gaper ass Nazi ski patrol bitches you out and/or clips your ticket. They get offended at Keystone if it looks like you may be enjoying yourself.

Though, I must admit that the Loveland patrol has been just about as bad so far this season. I'll give them a pass though. They're pretty touchy this year because one of their own was killed in an avalanche just a couple weeks ago.


----------



## AlexS (Feb 12, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Tom Selleck sounds like a weekend warrior. Having lived here for 6 years 5 of which have been in Summit County I can break it down for you.
> 
> Go to Loveland since you have a half day they've got solid coverage right now a lots open and you'll be happy no one is around. Plus you'll get there relatively fast.
> 
> ...


Okay awesome thanks. And yeah I just want to check out the A51 park because I'm hearing about it everywhere.


----------



## Tom Selleck (Dec 6, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Tom Selleck sounds like a weekend warrior.


I worked for Vail Resorts for two years.


----------



## Tom Selleck (Dec 6, 2010)

And if you're old enough to drink, the Dillon Dam Brewery has some of the best beer in all of Colorado.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

BurtonAvenger said:


> .....X mas dinner special or the Chinese restaurant by Wal Mart will be open. .


Fa Ra Ra Ra Raaa, Ra Ra Ra Ra


----------



## ski_trip (Jul 22, 2010)

Aspen and Beaver Creek is also a great place for skiing.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

When I was there last season, we ended up doing 1 day at Vail and 2 days at Breck. Wanted to do a day at Keystone, but conditions there were shit...basically ice.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Triple8Sol said:


> When I was there last season, we ended up doing 1 day at Vail and 2 days at Breck. Wanted to do a day at Keystone, but conditions there were *normal*...basically ice.


fixed that for you


----------



## AlexS (Feb 12, 2010)

Vail was sick! Did that today - 3 days to go


----------



## jpb3 (Nov 29, 2009)

Copper is my favorite in the area, with Loveland 2nd. I think Loveland is really underrated, chair 9 has to be one of my favorite lift served areas in Summit Co/front range.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

jpb3 said:


> Copper is my favorite in the area, with Loveland 2nd. I think Loveland is really underrated, chair 9 has to be one of my favorite lift served areas in Summit Co/front range.


Shhhhhh!

Loveland sucks! Horribly cold and windy! Just awful!


----------



## Hodgepodge (Dec 9, 2010)

Love beaver creek. go there every year for new years and have never been dissapointed.


----------



## AlexS (Feb 12, 2010)

Hodgepodge said:


> Love beaver creek. go there every year for new years and have never been dissapointed.


May end up there. Have 1 day unplanned where i can do Copper, Loveland, A-Basin, or Beaver Creek..


----------



## jpb3 (Nov 29, 2009)

linvillegorge said:


> Shhhhhh!
> 
> Loveland sucks! Horribly cold and windy! Just awful!


Yep your right, that was a typo...Loveland sucks..its small, has old lifts, and is really windy. Please keep driving through the tunnel on to Breck and Vail please.


----------



## AlexS (Feb 12, 2010)

Breckenridge was just fucking amazing. Did random riding/Park Lane for a few hours, then i went out just to explore the mountain. I ended up at the Imperial Express chair, and infront of me was some of the most beautiful terrain I've seen in my life. Rode it once and fell in love. Rode it I think 4 times until the lift closed @ 2:45, then just went around til 4. Great day. One thing I do regret is not hiking to the top of peak, but I'm going back either tomorrow or Sunday so I'll make sure to do that.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks for the updates.... let us know which one you liked best and for what kinda riding. I'm headed up for a few days the first week of March and wondering where to go. I like the outside perspective you offer since your not a "local" with a bias favorite.


----------



## AlexS (Feb 12, 2010)

Argo said:


> Thanks for the updates.... let us know which one you liked best and for what kinda riding. I'm headed up for a few days the first week of March and wondering where to go. I like the outside perspective you offer since your not a "local" with a bias favorite.


Will do. I loved Breck so much i did it again today..Breck's park is obviously better than Vail's. Both Vail's back bowls(thank you guys for suggesting it btw!) and Breck's peak 8 summit were amazing as far as steep terrain goes.. Peak 10 is purely black/double black I think though I didn't go there. Breck had some amazing views..I'm usually not one for scenery but it was amazing at breck. I took a couple good pics..Dont wanna make a separate TR so I'll post them here. Both of these were views from Imperial Bowl.


----------



## Hodgepodge (Dec 9, 2010)

NICE! breck looks sick! if you do end up going to Beaver Creek, let me know how it goes. grouse mountain is always fun FYI. nice powder and such


----------



## AlexS (Feb 12, 2010)

Going to Keystone tomorrow. Got a flight back at 7 and I want as much riding as possible..meaning as close to Denver as possible, and I'm craving some park.


----------



## AlexS (Feb 12, 2010)

Back home. Keystone was awesome as far as park goes. As for riding, it wasn't too bad but not as good as vail/breck.

Overall for riding
1. Breck
2. Vail
3. Keystone

For Park
1. Keystone
2. Breck
3. Vail

Awesome trip. Thanks for the help guys


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

AlexS said:


> Back home. Keystone was awesome as far as park goes. As for riding, it wasn't too bad but not as good as vail/breck.
> 
> Overall for riding
> 1. Breck
> ...


Seriously? I hate all three, but Breck over Vail as far as all mountain goes? Seriously?


----------



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

linvillegorge said:


> Seriously? I hate all three, but Breck over Vail as far as all mountain goes? Seriously?


was thinking the same thing. Mtn is breck is nothing special . meanwhile, back bowls at vail at sick


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Breck is a heck of a lot easier to navigate if you're new to the mountain. I could see someone preferring the ease of running up the same 3 lifts for Peak 9 and 10 (think Volunteer) and being very happy with the runs if the snow is decent.
If the OP has never been, then it would take at least a day or two to find the better spots at Vail.

I might not agree, but I can understand how a tourist who is in town for less than a week might prefer Breckenridge to Vail if they've only ridden there one day.

Breck does get more visits than Vail per season, doesn't it?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Tarzanman said:


> Breck does get more visits than Vail per season, doesn't it?


Breck is the most visited ski resort in the United States. So yes...


----------



## AlexS (Feb 12, 2010)

linvillegorge said:


> Seriously? I hate all three, but Breck over Vail as far as all mountain goes? Seriously?



I honestly thought so. Breck doesn't have an area like the back bowls, there's no doubt about that. And it certainly isn't as big. It could have just been the atmosphere, with vail being windy/cloudy/snowy and breck being a perfect cloudless day..I just felt more comfortable knowing I could go down blacks the whole way without running into a run with moguls half the time like i did at the frontside of Vail(I obviously don't know the runs and have nothing against Vail, that's just what it seemed like to me). And as tarzan said, I didn't really know my way around or where to go, which probably led me into mogul runs I didn't have to go down on..It also just seemed like a nice blend of everything - being able to ride from Imperial bowl into park lane and do it all again in a pretty short time. More flow to me.

E: Just wondering where do you ride? Seems like you hate all the mountains except Loveland


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

alex, i appreciate your honest outsider opinion..... i also wont know the area and will have a short time to check it out. My debate is wether I should move into vail next winter or into west dinver area and drive to the slopes.... I dont think I can beat living right there in the resort town but I didnt know if vail was where the good riding is or not....


----------



## AlexS (Feb 12, 2010)

Argo said:


> alex, i appreciate your honest outsider opinion..... i also wont know the area and will have a short time to check it out. My debate is wether I should move into vail next winter or into west dinver area and drive to the slopes.... I dont think I can beat living right there in the resort town but I didnt know if vail was where the good riding is or not....


Vail as a place to stay for a trip? Unless you're only doing BC/Vail I'd probably stay somewhere like Dillon/Frisco which is kind of in the middle of everything


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

AlexS said:


> I honestly thought so. Breck doesn't have an area like the back bowls, there's no doubt about that. And it certainly isn't as big. It could have just been the atmosphere, with vail being windy/cloudy/snowy and breck being a perfect cloudless day..I just felt more comfortable knowing I could go down blacks the whole way without running into a run with moguls half the time like i did at the frontside of Vail(I obviously don't know the runs and have nothing against Vail, that's just what it seemed like to me). And as tarzan said, I didn't really know my way around or where to go, which probably led me into mogul runs I didn't have to go down on..It also just seemed like a nice blend of everything - being able to ride from Imperial bowl into park lane and do it all again in a pretty short time. More flow to me.
> 
> E: Just wondering where do you ride? Seems like you hate all the mountains except Loveland


The first thing you learn about Vail is to go to the back bowls. Period. The front side of that mountain is largely a cluster fuck of cat tracks and what isn't cat tracks is moguls.

The only resort I ride pretty much is Loveland. I just can't do the crowds in Summit/Vail or that traffic getting to and fro anymore. I'm trying to transition over to as much backcountry as possible.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Ew Keystones park just EWW. Also if you're cruising groomers I guess Breck could be fun then again I don't venture out of the park except on pow days here.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I thought A-51 was supposed to be great? I'm not advanced enough in the park to really be able to appreciate a good one. As long as there's some decent kickers in there, I'm good. Y'all can have all those rails and shit.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Keystone's terrain park is very good for having a variety of different obstacles and features... but from what I remember (on my one day there) is that it was kind of packed in pretty tightly. As busy as the park can get at Breck, it seems like there are almost always riders underfoot at Keystone.

It definitely has more of a skate park feel. However, Breck has a big pipe and a small pipe, and more room to wipe out and eat sh*t after you crash land a huge jump (and limp off to the side of the slope like I did, heh-heh).

If Keystone has a pipe, then I must have missed it.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Where would you local guys live given the choice? Between eagle/Vail and west side of Denver? I will either be working in Vail or west side Denver but must be within 30 minutes of my workplace. Would prefer to be within 10-15 minutes of the slopes.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Well, if you want to be within 10-15 minutes of the slopes, then it's Vail by a long shot. I'm not all that familiar with Vail as far as real estate goes, but I can only assume it would be brutal.

I live in Evergreen which is about 30 minutes west of downtown with no traffic and about 2500' higher, but if I didn't have to live within commuting distance to Denver I wouldn't.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

My only main reason to pick Vail is because of Vail valley hospital. They seem to have plenty of seasonal slots for people like Ne. I have found apartments for under $1000 with 6-9month leases in the general area. The idea that we could walk to the slopes is pretty nice plus the close proximity to numbers of other resorts is great.


----------



## AlexS (Feb 12, 2010)

linvillegorge said:


> The first thing you learn about Vail is to go to the back bowls. Period. The front side of that mountain is largely a cluster fuck of cat tracks and what isn't cat tracks is moguls.
> 
> The only resort I ride pretty much is Loveland. I just can't do the crowds in Summit/Vail or that traffic getting to and fro anymore. I'm trying to transition over to as much backcountry as possible.


Alright, wish i knew to only stay in the back bowls in advance lol. Is there a reason the other resorts get crowds and Loveland doesn't? Or is it just a local's hidden gem?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Loveland is happy with what they are - a local's place.

Vail Resorts is a marketing BEAST. They convince everyone that Vail/Summit is the ONLY place to go and is the best skiing/snowboarding in the world hands down, regardless of conditions. People buy into it and flock there. I understand for the out of staters that have to fly in, need lodging, and want that whole resort feel. For in staters taking day trips, no clue why you'd go over there to fight that traffic and crowds unless you're just a park junkie.


----------



## AlexS (Feb 12, 2010)

linvillegorge said:


> I thought A-51 was supposed to be great? I'm not advanced enough in the park to really be able to appreciate a good one. As long as there's some decent kickers in there, I'm good. Y'all can have all those rails and shit.


Yeah it was great lol. a51 was packed in a little, but that's part of the reason i loved it so much. They had different lines for each and every skill level. Personally i started on the smallest jumps in Park Lane(a51) just because I didn't really do any kickers this season. Once i felt better i was able to move over into the bigger jumps on Park Lane. Then they had a bunch of rails, and many lines for whatever felt better for the run. It reminded me of a Bear Mountain a lot, which was my home mountain up until 2 years ago. Also here were literally no lift lines at the a51 park the day after Christmas until around 2 PM so that was awesome. The day also started well, with some guy giving me a free lift ticket because somebody in his group wasn't able to go. And Tarzan i think they have a pipe down the I-70 trail but it wasn't built yet..Which doesn't matter much because I rarely do pipe.
E: @Tarzan They apparently get over 100 features, and they had 40-50 when i went. I don't see how they can put in 60 features in the space they had. If that's what you mean by packed in then I could understand that.


----------



## Hurricane (Jan 5, 2010)

Alex this has been a great read for me since I'll be heading out to Colorado January 21st through the 24th. We have a slopeside condo at Keystone so I'm a little bummed to hear it was on the lower side of your overall rating scale, I'm not a park guy. We planned on going riding at Keystone friday when we get there, they have a 2pm to 8pm ticket for $45 which will be good because we probably will not get there until noon. After that we planned on riding a couple of the other resorts since the 3 day pass can be used at multiple places, breck is definitely on the list now. Supposedly the 3 day pass can be used at a-basin, keystone, breck, beaver, and vail. Out of those we planned on keystone 1 day and breck another but not sure about the third. A-basin sounds too small so it will either be another day at keystone or breck or maybe 1 day at beaver or vail. If Vail is that big and hard to get around we may skip it, anybody know how Beaver compares to the others?


----------



## AlexS (Feb 12, 2010)

Hurricane said:


> Alex this has been a great read for me since I'll be heading out to Colorado January 21st through the 24th. We have a slopeside condo at Keystone so I'm a little bummed to hear it was on the lower side of your overall rating scale, I'm not a park guy. We planned on going riding at Keystone friday when we get there, they have a 2pm to 8pm ticket for $45 which will be good because we probably will not get there until noon. After that we planned on riding a couple of the other resorts since the 3 day pass can be used at multiple places, breck is definitely on the list now. Supposedly the 3 day pass can be used at a-basin, keystone, breck, beaver, and vail. Out of those we planned on keystone 1 day and breck another but not sure about the third. A-basin sounds too small so it will either be another day at keystone or breck or maybe 1 day at beaver or vail. If Vail is that big and hard to get around we may skip it, anybody know how Beaver compares to the others?


You have to remember Keystone is in one of the best places to be for a rider. To have a bad rating doesn't mean it's bad at all, just not as good compared to the other resorts. It's not too bad staying at Keystone anyway. Where i was in Dillon was only 20 mins to breck and around 50 to vail and Dillon/Keystone are like 5 mins from each other. Maybe do 1 day at Vail in the back bowls? The hour or 2 i spent in the back bowls was awesome.


----------



## Hurricane (Jan 5, 2010)

AlexS said:


> You have to remember Keystone is in one of the best places to be for a rider. To have a bad rating doesn't mean it's bad at all, just not as good compared to the other resorts. It's not too bad staying at Keystone anyway. Where i was in Dillon was only 20 mins to breck and around 50 to vail and Dillon/Keystone are like 5 mins from each other. Maybe do 1 day at Vail in the back bowls? The hour or 2 i spent in the back bowls was awesome.


That's good to hear, part of the reason we went to Keystone is they had the best deals on a ski in/ski out condo. The first time I went to Colorado we went to Keystone but that was probably 16 or 17 years ago so I don't remember much about it. I've ridden the bowls at Copper the last time I was in Colorado, 2003 I think, and it was awesome so I a day at Vail may be fun.


----------



## Triple xXx (Dec 24, 2010)

What about Steamboat?


----------



## Hurricane (Jan 5, 2010)

Triple xXx said:


> What about Steamboat?


I've been to Steamboat some time ago but it is a pretty good drive from Keystone. Too many other resorts so much closer.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Steamboat is around a 90 minute drive from Keystone. You can do it in a day, but only if they have gotten nuked and Summit county has gotten skunked...


----------



## Hurricane (Jan 5, 2010)

killclimbz said:


> Steamboat is around a 90 minute drive from Keystone. You can do it in a day, but only if they have gotten nuked and Summit county has gotten skunked...


Oh is that all, I was thinking it was further than that. I assume nuked would be snowed in? Skunked?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Nuked = lots of snow
Skunked = nothing or close to it

Plus, if Steamboat gets dumped on, you can probably throw that 90 minutes out the window as getting across Rabbit Ears Pass will probably be ugly.


----------



## Hurricane (Jan 5, 2010)

linvillegorge said:


> Nuked = lots of snow
> Skunked = nothing or close to it
> 
> Plus, if Steamboat gets dumped on, you can probably throw that 90 minutes out the window as getting across Rabbit Ears Pass will probably be ugly.


If they didn't get any snow would it be worth the drive?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

IMO, no. Like was already said, there's too many other good places that are much closer when you're just on vacation. Too much driving, not enough riding.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

If it hasn't snowed, I wouldn't mess with it. 

If the 'Boat is forecasted to get snow and Summit county is not, it can totally be worth the drive. 

Rabbit Ears Pass is one of the nastier passes to cross over in a storm. It is actually a fairly straight forward pass, but along the ridge top of the pass it gets a lot of blowing snow. So white out, white knuckle driving can happen over that stretch and it's fairly long. If the boat is going to get around 6" to a foot I'd go for it. Chances are though, Summit is going to get nailed too. At that point, I'd just stay put. Otherwise you'll probably be driving in snow conditions the whole way. That is no fun. You've got plenty of options in Summit County to keep you entertained.


----------



## neanderthal (Dec 24, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Tom Selleck sounds like a weekend warrior. Having lived here for 6 years 5 of which have been in Summit County I can break it down for you.
> 
> Go to Loveland since you have a half day they've got solid coverage right now a lots open and you'll be happy no one is around. Plus you'll get there relatively fast.
> 
> ...


You hit it on the head. I lived here for 4 years and I ride in Summit County over 50 times a season. Tom Selleck definitely doesn’t know what I know and doesn’t go where I go when he is reviewing these resorts.


----------



## 509Trevor (Nov 8, 2010)

Anyone in here been to silverton?


----------



## AlexS (Feb 12, 2010)

509Trevor said:


> Anyone in here been to silverton?


seems so sick! Once I feel comfortable riding those steeps I'm going straight there


----------



## 509Trevor (Nov 8, 2010)

AlexS said:


> seems so sick! Once I feel comfortable riding those steeps I'm going straight there


seems like tons of pow, im not a fan of crazy steep i like trees personally and park but man having fresh pow everyday seems nice


----------



## AlexS (Feb 12, 2010)

509Trevor said:


> seems like tons of pow, im not a fan of crazy steep i like trees personally and park but man having fresh pow everyday seems nice


I'm mostly park but lately I've been having just as much fun finding fun steeps or deep pow...just not as steep as silverton lol


----------



## 509Trevor (Nov 8, 2010)

AlexS said:


> I'm mostly park but lately I've been having just as much fun finding fun steeps or deep pow...just not as steep as silverton lol


Haha I know what you mean, Ive always been a tree/pow guy, trying to get into park now, Im the guy that goes through trees and finds every natural jump he can and just throw and indy grab lol or just ollie


----------



## eelpout (Mar 1, 2009)

linvillegorge said:


> The first thing you learn about Vail is to go to the back bowls. Period. The front side of that mountain is largely a cluster fuck of cat tracks and what isn't cat tracks is moguls.


Echo this. I don't think it's possible to ride any run in Vail without encountering a cat track. Not ideal for us boarders.


----------

